# Moisture in Dryer



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you turn the dryer on, does the venting ductwork get hot? If not,there's a component in the dryer not working.
Do the louvers open at the exhaust when you turn on the dryer?
You need to tell us what type of dryer you have. Gas or electric? How old is it?
Is the gas on?
Are the breakers on?


----------



## Sassy999 (Sep 10, 2011)

Its an electric Maytag Performa dryer. Im not sure how old it is as it was a used dryer when i got it. Im getting heat in the dryer but the moisture is staying in the dryer. Im not sure what you mean by are the louvers opening at the exhaust. Do you mean on the outside of the house where the dryer is vented to?? As I said earlier, I took the venting hose completely off to see if the problem was the venting. Its not.


----------



## Sassy999 (Sep 10, 2011)

I had reattached the venting hose last night since taking it completely off did not correct the problem. Just checked the venting hose...is not getting hot while dryer is running. Now what??


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

With the power OFF, check the heating element with an ohmmeter.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sassy999 said:


> Its an electric Maytag Performa dryer. Im not sure how old it is as it was a used dryer when i got it. Im getting heat in the dryer but the moisture is staying in the dryer. Im not sure what you mean by are the louvers opening at the exhaust. Do you mean on the outside of the house where the dryer is vented to?? As I said earlier, I took the venting hose completely off to see if the problem was the venting. Its not.


If I ask you a question, I'd like you to answer the question. All the questions.
Just because you checked the duct doesn't mean the vent in the dryer isn't clogged.
Do the louvers open at the exterior exhaust when the dryer is on?
-Answer Yes or No.
If you remove the vent from the rear of the dryer, does the dryer blow out air from the opening? 
-Answer Yes or No
Is it hot or cool?
-Answer Hot or Cool
If the air in the dryer is hot, and it's venting to the exterior. It makes no sense that the duct is cool.
If there's no air exiting the dryer(with the duct detached), there's a clog in the vent in the dryer.
If the dryer blows out cool air in the heat cycle, the heating element has a problem.
How many years have you been using the dryer?
You answer in terms of years and months. Such as 5 year and 6 months. If the dryer is an older model, it might make sense replacing it as opposed to repairing it.


----------



## Sassy999 (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess im not understanding....why would I check the heating element when I am getting heat in the dryer?? The moisture is just not being pulled out of the dryer. I took the venting hose off and was checking the vent on the dryer. There is very little air or moisture coming out of the vent opening on the dryer. Something is blocking the air and moisture from coming OUT of the dryer. What should I do???


----------



## Sassy999 (Sep 10, 2011)

To Ron.......I answered your questions to the best of my ability ok??? Sorry it wasnt good enough for you. You seem like a ------ . I never said that there wasnt a clog INSIDE the dryer.....Im sure that is the case being that I am getting very little air or moisture coming out of the exhaust entrance ON the dryer. I just dont know how to figure out how to fix the problem. I said from the start that i had taken the venting hose off the dryer and it did not fix the problem which would mean that the problem was internal. I asked where do i look for the issue and how to correct it. Sorry for taking up your precious time. You're such a pleasant fellow


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is the dryer drum turning? Since there's no apparent exterior issue, you could just take it apart and find out what's not working. You'll be surprised on how few components there are inside of the dryer.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am sorry to say Sassy, but it sure sounds to me like your electric heating element is in need of some repair. This may not be a job for you, I believe you have looked at all the right things thus far, the next step would be remove the back of the drier or disconnect the electrical connections and test the heating element, as it doesn't appear to be a venting issue.

Mark


----------



## Sassy999 (Sep 10, 2011)

To Clutch.....yes the drum is turning


To Mark....I appreciate your help but why would there be an issue with the heating element when I am getting heat?? My problem is the heat and moisture is not being pulled OUT of the dryer.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

OK Sassy, when the flex line was off the back of the drier, did you reach inside the discharge and see if there were any obvious blockages?

Is the lint trap clean? - I am sure it is, just have to ask.

EDIT

Alright did some investigating on your drier and believe that you have a problem with the blower motor, how much of this do you think that you can do, it looks realitively easy. Check out "Take the drier apart"

http://www.do-it-yourself-washing-m...com/blower-wheel-Performa-electric-dryer.html

Mark


----------



## Sassy999 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Ron for your help. Unfortunately, after moving my dryer in and out checking things....NOW there is no heat...must have a short in something on top of the first problem. I will definitely check for blockages and check out the blower wheel if i get the heat working again . Sheesh....just one thing after another.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It's probably just the overheat sensor that tripped because the blower motor isn't circulating air.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Most likely you will find the internal air passages are heavily coated with lint plaster to the point of being closed off. Very easy to fix if you pay attention to where everything goes while disassembling to clean. (You will need to put it all back together) In addition, to prevent this situation from reoccurring anytime soon insure there is adequate air supply to the dryer while it is in operation. When they get tucked into closets and run with the doors closed the amount of airflow is reduced to the point that lint builds up inside the duct way instead of being carried to the filter.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Sassy999", I'm not going to shoot you with 64 questions, you seem to be headed in the right direction. "Vent Plaster" could be a cause of what you are describing as wrong with you dryer, the same thing "PoleCat" is talking about. This is when moist lint builds up within the venting _within_ the dryer itself. One coating every now and then, and before too long you have a reduced venting system. This leads to "as not as much air moving as the day it was new" syndrome. YOU will NOT be able to tell the reduced air flow without some special instrumentation. Please do check every single inch of the internal ducting of you dryer. Another possibility, and I'll admit it's rare: The "over-temp" switch within your dryer could be going bad. This would create a situation where your heating element would actually go "ON and OFF" during the drying cycle. You will not notice it and the air would be "warm" as it comes out of the venting, but not warm enough/or enough flow to properly remove moisture. Another cause of this _could be_, but now always, a heating element which will heat but not properly (weak element). This does happen at times.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

what you have is an obstruction in the dryers venting. You will have to completely disassemble the dryer, remove the drum, disassemble the blower housing and clean all the lint out. It is also a strong possibility that the blower wheel is just spinning on the motor shaft and that is why you have no air movement, this is a very common problem on Maytag dryers. If the wheel is bad replace it. Since you ran it for an extended period of time in this condition you probably blew the thermal fuse, that is why you now have no heat. Check the thermal fuse with an ohmmeter( it will be a round disk located on top the heating element), replace if necessary. Reassemble and you should be set. If you do not have basic tools or good diy skills, call a repairman.


----------

